

Peaceful walk in favor Net Neutrality - abhi12ravi
https://www.facebook.com/events/1583852338539571/

======
abhi12ravi
Walkathon in Bangalore - Koramangala - from National Games Village(NGV) gate
till Forum. Date: 23 April 2015 Meeting time 17:30 hrs. Bring your music,
cosplay, placards, street plays... Please enter your contact details so that
we may remind you about the events
[http://goo.gl/forms/vljdJu5ZHx](http://goo.gl/forms/vljdJu5ZHx)

------
viggy_prabhu
Great chance to come out in support of #NetNeutrality. Do Join us people.

------
Abhijain27
Fight for your rights !! Save the internet !! #netneutrality

------
shijil
Save The Internet - Protect Net Neutrality

